# Python Handcuffs



## cagey (Jan 15, 2016)

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/que...handcuffed-by-pet-python-20160114-gm66pi.html


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 19, 2016)

Woah... Cops should use pythons more often :shock: but seriously, that woulda been painful.


----------

